# Tomato-Basil/Parmeson Fatty with Qview



## erain (Mar 22, 2009)

was at the market fri after work and ran into a bunch of fresh hydroponic grown tomatos i had heard about. grown localy but had never tested yet. last summer i made this fatty from garden tomatoes and it was super. found everything i neded at the store so will give it a shot and see how it compares.

Here is the layout, just used some bulk sausage, laid some mozzerella slices on the rolled out material,tomatoes thinly sliced, 2 rows of mozzerella cheese, one row of parmeson-i think you can tell its in the center and to the right. fresh basil and some diced sweet bell pepper. 


roll and a bit of bacon weave.


at aprox 150 deg.


Here we are finished, if ya like maters, cheese, basil, and sausage, you need to try this one. Kinda just made it up last summer with tomatos and basil from the garden and is one a the best fatties i have ever had. 


Is this sick or what!!!


thanks for checking my pics


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 22, 2009)

That looks delicious!  I will definitely be making one of those soon, Erain.  Thanks for sharing the idea!


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 22, 2009)

DRRROOOOLLLL all over my keyboard ... that is so dang good looking I swear I can smell it on this side of the monitor ... Excellent work as always, erain!!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## rivet (Mar 22, 2009)

Man o man, Erain! That was awesome...now you have me with yet another recipe for this summer's vegetable garden material! I think I'm going to get fat (ter) this summer


----------



## fire it up (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking good erain!  Man I can't wait for the garden this summer.  Making sure I save this page to make sure I don't forget.  Might have to go to the market for things to try it earlier but fresh from the garden is always better.
One strain I am trying this year are called Black from Tula, they are supposed to have a rich and smoky flavor to them, can't wait to see how they turn out in smoked dishes.
Oh, and points on the fattie, making me hungry now.

pic of black from tula tomato


----------



## smokin for life (Mar 22, 2009)

STOP!!!!!!! You're killing me!!!! one question,,,how do you wrap the bacon????
That looks so cool, and I bet it stays on better also.


----------



## elde (Mar 22, 2009)

Check out the stickies at the top of the forum.


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 22, 2009)

As always, great job.  Nice camera too.  My picts get blurry when I try and get that tight.  I did 2 fattys yesterday.  Will post the picts tomorrow.   But I've got a new favorite!


----------



## erain (Mar 22, 2009)

two years ago i had some cherokee purple maters which looked simalar to the ones in your pic, guessing they have a website eh. i got to get some of them seeds they look freaking awesome. thanks for that!!!!


----------



## fire it up (Mar 22, 2009)

erain, I have some cherokee purple growing this year as well, have never tried them but they are supposed to be excellent, and growing tomatoes in Jersey (sorry if I seem biased) have the best flavor out of any tomato I have ever tried anywhere.  We are the garden state after all.  I also have Ramapo(rediscovered Jersey variety lost for 20 years), Moreton, Hillbilly, Giant Pink Oxheart, Delicious, Behemoth King, Black Brandywine, Big Rainbow, Bull's Heart, Big Boy and German Giant varities growing.
Not sure how well outdoor planting works up in Minnesota but if it isn't too late and you would like a few to grow just send me a private message, I have a few extra seeds.


----------

